# Why Do The Paralympics Not Get The Same Hype As The Olympics?



## Mizzkitt (Mar 13, 2018)

They are all outstanding athletes that I think deserve more of the fanfare than they are given. Not only do the opening and closing ceremonies pale by comparison but not much is even mentioned on the news. 

I have to wonder if the timing is wrong, would there be more interest if they did not follow so closely after the Olympics or is it something more?


----------



## wasserball (Mar 20, 2018)

People may pay lip service, but your definition of "outstanding athletes" is not shared by all those people who are not watching, otherwise people would take interest regardless when the events occur.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 20, 2018)

wasserball said:


> People may pay lip service, but your definition of "outstanding athletes" is not shared by all those people who are not watching, otherwise people would take interest regardless when the events occur.



Unfortunately, have to agree with this. There are simply certain things that many people just aren't interested in watching or even hearing about. Earning and having money is much higher on many people's interest list than other things.


----------

